# New not nude yet.



## Big Ronnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all.  I'm completely new to the steroid world, so I decided to run a simple little cycle.

I'm 16 and 6'5" tall.  I weigh 148 pounds.  

My cycle (I'm on my 21st week):
2.3 grams Test E per week
1.5 grams Tren E per week
1.5 grams Mast E per week
750 mg EQ per week 
300 mg NPP per week
100 mg Anavar per day
100 mg Tbol per day
20 mg Superdrol per day
10 iu/day Hyges per day
10 iu/day Kefei per day
10 Iu/day Somatropin per day

Anyway I was thinking about using an AI, but since this cycle is so light, I didn't bother.  Now it seems that I have gyno.  I'm not talking about  puffy titties.  I'm talking about DD knockers.  What is worse is the prolactin has kicked in and I can literally squeeze these puppies and I can knock cats off the fence in the back yard with my milk. My question is how much does man milk go for?

Some of you might know me from some other boards.  If you don't know then obviously I am joking around and someone just suffered a brain aneurism because of me.  It's good to be here.  I'm looking forward to some stimulating conversations.


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 2, 2015)

And before anyone asks, yes I did increase my diet from 400 calories a day to 500 calories a day.


----------



## Conceal30 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 2, 2015)

lol ^^ you had me going for a quick second. lol


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Apr 2, 2015)

Lmfao well if its your man milked and laced w that much gear it should go for a large amount! Ill buy it but i have to drink it straight from the tap!!!!


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## jozifp103 (Apr 3, 2015)

*​Brother you forgot your 20iu of slin lol. WELCOME*


----------



## drealdeal (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## M0nstar (Apr 4, 2015)

Welcome seems like a good place


----------



## Conceal30 (Apr 4, 2015)

what this thread needs is big ronnie nudes...then we will all know why they call him BIG Ronnie


----------



## brazey (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Apr 5, 2015)

Conceal30 said:


> what this thread needs is big ronnie nudes...then we will all know why they call him BIG Ronnie


Theres gifs of him face raping a poor white girl here


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm starting my 22nd week of this light cycle and goint to add 1000mg of DNP/day to try to get down to 120 pounds so I'll look ripped.


----------



## bulltime8769 (Apr 8, 2015)

welcome


----------



## jas101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Conceal30 said:


> what this thread needs is big ronnie nudes...then we will all know why they call him BIG Ronnie



You don't want to see BR nudez. Not after what the Captn did. Trust me.


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm on week 25 and have decided to add in some DNP.  Since I am only 6' 5" tall and weight a whopping 148 pounds, I have decided to try to some DNP to try to get down to 125 pounds.  I believe that to be my desired weight.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Stillgrowing (Apr 27, 2015)

Man that skin and bone


----------



## SoCalJC (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice work Big Ronnie


----------

